# Hold-down for TS Sled



## AtlasRook (Mar 26, 2014)

I'm trying to figure out what the best (ie - simplest, cheapest, yet effective) solution is for holding down parts on my tablesaw sled. I've tried to use scrap blocks to hold down my smaller parts, then clamp that block to the back fence, but it seems like that doesn't have a lot of hold down force. I'm considering buying some of those hold down / toggle clamps, but it seems inefficient to have to have several mounting holes.

Note: I have a very simple sled: base, back fence, and front fence. No fancy t-tracks anywhere.

Any suggestions?


----------



## Ghidrah (Jan 20, 2015)

Some people with said issue also use sandpaper, DS tape or spray glue it to the sled, grips pretty good. Using a stop and downward finger pressure has worked well for me.


----------



## SirIrb (Jan 12, 2015)

this guy. But I have no problems holding with finger strength. 
http://www.mscdirect.com/product/details/62242979?src=pla&cid=PLA-Google-PLA+-+Test&CS_003=7867724&CS_010=62242979


----------



## OggieOglethorpe (Aug 15, 2012)

I use my fingers, but I also don't apply finish to the bare wood and MDF surfaces inside my sleds. People who make inside surfaces slippery are creating another problem to solve.

Remember, the blade is pushing the work back at you and down.


----------



## BurlyBob (Mar 13, 2012)

I've got 1000 grit PSA sand paper on the face of my miter gauge to keep wood from slipping. I've used it in other similar applications. It holds the wood in place and does not mar the finish.


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

Go to Eagle Lakes Woodworking's site and look at their "Super Sled" build plans. I built this sled years ago and their hold downs are no cost, very effective, and SAFELY hold really short pieces with no fingers involved!


----------



## Finn (May 26, 2010)

This is what I made to use as hold downs on this taper jig.


----------



## Heisinberg (Jan 8, 2014)

Here is my TS sled I made earlier this year. http://lumberjocks.com/projects/126305 used some T track on the fence and made a stop block/hold down for it. I also have a disposable version that I don't mind running through the blade. It can hold very small piece and keeps you finger tips where they belong. If you have any questions as to how the hold down works I can take a few picks and post if you like.


----------



## KentS (May 27, 2009)

I just got some of these to use in t-track on all my sleds. 
http://www.rockler.com/toggle-clamp-mounting-plate

There are many other hold down clamps that work in t-track, or make your own.

You can use store bought t-tract, or with a router and a t-slot bit, add your own.
http://www.rockler.com/rockler-t-slot-cutter-router-bit


----------

